#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Teak house on one rai near Bosang for rent

## Dean

I have a 4 bedroom, three bath teak house on one rai of land just outside of Bosang.  It is completely furnished and has a concrete wall on four sides, with a teak sliding gate.  It is in very good shape, as it is only 2.5 years old.  It is on a quiet, private street.  It is about 14 kilometers from Chiang Mai center.  I will be back from the U.S. from March 7-12 for appointments to see the house for rent.  Including my supplying lawn care, I am asking for 22,000 baht per month on a long term lease.

----------


## ubuibi

hi dean i would like to talk to you about the house can you send me info on how to get in touch with you

----------


## Dean

My e-mail address is d_decoursey[at]msn.com or you can call me in the U.S. by phone at 913-322-8090

----------


## Dean

If interested, please e-mail me and I can send -e-mail with 41 pictures of house and land.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I can send -e-mail with 41 pictures of house and land.


Why can't you post some pictures here?

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by Dean
> 
> I can send -e-mail with 41 pictures of house and land.
> 
> 
> Why can't you post some pictures here?


Dumb un-Net-savvy question I guess, but could someone post photos here if "You *may not* post attachments"?

----------


## Dean

he method of puting picures here is a bit different han posing picures on Ebay, which I do regularly.  On my other thread in his section (house in Saraphi), I probably spent four hours trying  to download pictures and finally gave up.  Yes, I am incredibally not tech savy.  I'll try again but, in the meantime, the pictures are posted on photobucket.com/dean1953

----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean

This house is still on the market.   It is available to see by emailing me at d_decoursey[at]msn.com.  A thai friend of mine that speaks english can show it at a mutually convient time.  It does have satellite TV and the possibility of hooking it up to a dreambox system for even more channels.  For those with Ipods, there is a Ipod ready stereo system on the first floor and you can play an Ipod on the home theater system on the second floor.

----------


## Dean

For more pictures of the house/landscape, please go to;   Pictures by dean1953 - Photobucket

----------

